# Belt Quivers



## Borja (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi guys this are some of the belt quivers I use when I'm out and about.
I don't like to hold the darts in the pipe.
Hope unlike them.
Soon when I do the rest I'll do a video tutorial, for the patterns.
OSS.


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice selection of BG quivers ..... mine was just a 9" long very simple water bottle that I got at the .99c store back in the day and camo taped it with a belt loop. Worked fine for many years, but a bit awkward, although it kept all moisture out in bad shooting situations.


----------

